# Roma - Real Madrid. 17 febbraio 2015, ore 20.45. Tv Premium.



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2016)

La Roma arriva a questi ottavi dopo una grande fatica nei gironi, qualificata secondo con solo 6 punti. Tuttavia in campionato la cura momentanea di Spalletti sta funzionando. Arriverà alla sida con 4 vittorie consecutive in campionato. Il Real Madrid non avrà a disposizione Bale.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match su Premium

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Febbraio 2016)

E qualcuno perde pure tempo a commentarla sta partita


----------



## Hammer (13 Febbraio 2016)

Ho molta paura per la Roma. Spero di essere smentito


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2016)

La vedo male per la Roma.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Non dico che faranno l'impresa ma sono tranquillo, perderanno senza disfatte.

(almeno spero)


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Spalletti non è Garcia e quindi non manderà la squadra allo sbaraglio. La Roma non passerà il turno, ma non perderà certo la faccia.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Spalletti non è Garcia e quindi non manderà la squadra allo sbaraglio. La Roma non passerà il turno, ma non perderà certo la faccia.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



La Roma a Manchester secondo me perse più per un fattore psicologico che per demeriti tattici di Spalletti, al contrario di quello che è avvenuto con Garcia a Barcellona e col Bayern. Peraltro quella Roma secondo me era più scarsa della Roma attuale.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2016)

Roma Real madrid si gioca il 17... cosa c'è di strano nel 17, beh 1-7


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Roma Real madrid si gioca il 17... cosa c'è di strano nel 17, beh 1-7








Manco me ne ero accorto  Dorco Zeus


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Febbraio 2016)

sento puzza di imbarcata.
Non sono ancora pronti, per me si cagano addosso.

Meglio per noi se la figura di avrà strascichi in campionato
[MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] non usare parole censurate. Alla prossima, verrai bannato.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> sento puzza di imbarcata.
> Non sono ancora pronti, per me si cagano addosso.
> 
> Meglio per noi se la figura di ***** avrà strascichi in campionato



Senti, famo contenti tutti, crollo del Napoli, Roma di nuovo seconda , Milan 3º e Inter fallita , che ne pensi ( tanto non succede  )


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Senti, famo contenti tutti, crollo del Napoli, Roma di nuovo seconda , Milan 3º e Inter fallita , che ne pensi ( tanto non succede  )



Passeremo


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ne prendono almeno due.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Febbraio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Passeremo




Dove la compri la droga, vado pure io a prenderla dove la prendi tu, ciô che hai scritto è pura follia


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ne prendono almeno due.



Se sono dai 2 ai 4 sono felice


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dove la compri la droga, vado pure io a prenderla dove la prendi tu, ciô che hai scritto è pura follia



Vedremo, loro sono più forti non c'è neanche bisogno di dirlo ma ho una sensazione positiva non so neanche io perché ma è così....dici che devo cambiare spacciatore eh?


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Febbraio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Vedremo, loro sono più forti non c'è neanche bisogno di dirlo ma ho una sensazione positiva non so neanche io perché ma è così....dici che devo cambiare spacciatore eh?



tutto può succedere...il problema vostro è che c'è il doppio confronto, e onestamente ora come ora non avete la forza psicologica, tattica, tecnica e anche fisica per poterli battere. Poi chissà...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> tutto può succedere...il problema vostro è che c'è il doppio confronto, e onestamente ora come ora non avete la forza psicologica, tattica, tecnica e anche fisica per poterli battere. Poi chissà...



Analizzando il confronto con logica hai ragione su tutto,ma per questo parlo di sensazione è qualcosa che va al di là del buon senso,sicuramente è più facile che prendiamo un'imbarcata ma questa positività me la tengo fin quando non sbatterò contro la dura realtà .


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Senti, famo contenti tutti, crollo del Napoli, Roma di nuovo seconda , Milan 3º e Inter fallita , che ne pensi ( tanto non succede  )



Menomale che non hai continuato con la frase menagramo per eccellenza .


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (14 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> sento puzza di imbarcata.
> Non sono ancora pronti, per me si cagano addosso.
> 
> Meglio per noi se la figura di ***** avrà strascichi in campionato



La mia è una constatazione obiettiva: non siete pronti e rischiate di fare l'ennesima figura barbina in mondovisione (sei romanista?) come già successo anche proprio con Spalletti al timone.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Febbraio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Vedremo, loro sono più forti non c'è neanche bisogno di dirlo ma ho una sensazione positiva non so neanche io perché ma è così....dici che devo cambiare spacciatore eh?



Beh spero che tu abbia ragione, ma è impossibile, purtroppo


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> La mia è una constatazione obiettiva: non siete pronti e rischiate di fare l'ennesima figura barbina in mondovisione (sei romanista?) come già successo anche proprio con Spalletti al timone.



. ( sì sono Romanista


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Menomale che non hai continuato con la frase menagramo per eccellenza .


Quella frase chi l'ho inventata dovrebbero dargli l'ergastolo


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2016)

up


----------



## mandraghe (16 Febbraio 2016)

Passerà il Real, ma non credo, a differenza di ciò che molti pensano, che sarà una passeggiata.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Febbraio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Passerà il Real, ma non credo, a differenza di ciò che molti pensano, che sarà una passeggiata.



Hai ragione non sarà una passeggiata per loro passare , sarà una scampagnata.


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Hai ragione non sarà una passeggiata per loro passare , sarà una scampagnata.



"Vacanze romane"


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> "Vacanze romane"



Appunto  , spero almeno che glie ne rompiamo qualcuno, il Real mi sta troppo sul *****


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Appunto  , spero almeno che glie ne rompiamo qualcuno, il Real mi sta troppo sul *****



Come farete a rompergliene qualcuno se sarete inginocchiati per tutta la partita/ spalle all'avversario?

Ps: ma Totti entra in campo col girello?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Menomale che non hai continuato con la frase menagramo per eccellenza .


Non succede ma se succede...?


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Come farete a rompergliene qualcuno se sarete inginocchiati per tutta la partita/ spalle all'avversario?
> 
> Ps: ma Totti entra in campo col girello?



Non entra  
Glie sparo io dagli spalti a quelli del Real


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Non entra
> Glie sparo io dagli spalti a quelli del Real



Ma se non si vede nulla... che fai cecchini?


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma se non si vede nulla... che fai cecchini?



Problems?


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2016)

up


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Febbraio 2016)

Sono curioso di vedere il Real di Zidane


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Febbraio 2016)

Qualcuno ha notizie sulla Tv svizzera che trasmette la partita, fino a dove arriva il segnale in Italia? (Credo si possa parlarne, è un canale sul digitale terrestre)


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Febbraio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di vedere il Real di Zidane



Dovresti aspettare una partita seria peró


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

speriamo che ne prendano sette - otto con un bel peso sul loro morale in campionato


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2016)

Per me finisce 1-3


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> speriamo che ne prendano sette - otto con un bel peso sul loro morale in campionato



Tanto se non la Roma 3º ci arriva la Fiorentina


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Per me finisce 1-3



Magari


----------



## Butcher (17 Febbraio 2016)

Perderanno ma di poco!


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Tanto se non la Roma 3º ci arriva la Fiorentina



sicuro


----------



## BB7 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Per coerenza mi aspetto che il Real si fermi al settimo gol


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Per me finisce 1-3



Il primo tempo.


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il primo tempo.





Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Magari



Sono stato magnanimo essendo la Roma in casa


----------



## kolao95 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Per me si sta sottovalutando la Roma e si sta sopravvalutando il Real, che non è quella macchina perfetta che è il Barcellona o che era il Bayern l'anno scorso in occasione dell'1-7, e inoltre ripeto che Spalletti tatticamente si mangia Garcia e, almeno in quanto a organizzazione di gioco, nelle ultime uscite la Roma è messa in campo molto meglio rispetto all'obbrobrio che proponeva il francese. Stasera secondo me finirà in pareggio.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2016)

*Formazioni ufficiali

ROMA: Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, Rüdiger, Digne; Vainqueur, Pjanic, Nainggolan; Salah, Perotti, El Shaarawy.

REAL: Navas; Carvajal, Varane, Ramos, Marcelo; Kroos, James, Modric, Isco, Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema.*


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> ROMA: Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, Rüdiger, Digne; Vainqueur, Pjanic, Nainggolan; Salah, Perotti, El Shaarawy.
> 
> REAL: Navas; Carvajal, Varane, Ramos, Marcelo; Kroos, James, Modric, Isco, Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema.*



Quello scarsone di Dzeko è finito in panca?


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Febbraio 2016)

No ma veramente non la fanno su Mediaset ???? Sto schifosi devono fallire !!!!


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> ROMA: Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, Rüdiger, Digne; Vainqueur, Pjanic, Nainggolan; Salah, Perotti, El Shaarawy.
> 
> REAL: Navas; Carvajal, Varane, Ramos, Marcelo; Kroos, James, Modric, Isco, Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema.*



Perotti falso nueve


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Per me si sta sottovalutando la Roma e si sta sopravvalutando il Real, che non è quella macchina perfetta che è il Barcellona o che era il Bayern l'anno scorso in occasione dell'1-7, e inoltre ripeto che Spalletti tatticamente si mangia Garcia e, almeno in quanto a organizzazione di gioco, nelle ultime uscite la Roma è messa in campo molto meglio rispetto all'obbrobrio che proponeva il francese. Stasera secondo me finirà in pareggio.








Basta ti prego basta, questi ce ne fanno 10 altro che pareggio


----------



## kolao95 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Basta ti prego basta, questi ce ne fanno 10 altro che pareggio



Ricordati quando ero l'unico a dire che l'Arsenal avrebbe vinto in casa col Bayern quest'anno e tu non mi credevi
Stasera mi sento un pari, poi può darsi che mi sbaglio, eh, vedremo


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2016)

La Roma è una squadra immonda. Potranno pareggiare o forse vincere stasera, magari pure 5-0.. ma poi al Bernabeu prenderanno la solita asfaltata. Una squadra con una mentalità mediocre. Solo Capello poteva vincere lo scudo con questi


----------



## Baggio (17 Febbraio 2016)

Roma - Manchester United 1-7
Roma - Bayern 1-7
Roma - Barcellona 1-6
Roma - Real Madrid mmmh fammi pensare


----------



## kolao95 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Atmosfera bellissima, col solito grande inno di Venditti.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Febbraio 2016)

La Roma è partita bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2016)

Che scarso El shaatawy


----------



## BB7 (17 Febbraio 2016)

La Roma continua a sbagliare l'ultimo passaggio... In CL la paghi


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

sto Real comunque come si è ridotto?


----------



## kolao95 (17 Febbraio 2016)

La Roma sta messa davvero bene fisicamente, riescono ad accorciare sempre velocemente.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Febbraio 2016)

La Roma sta creando il panico. Per me passano il turno.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2016)

Ma solo secondo me la Roma, nonostante tutto, sta facendo schifo? A me sembra un real proprio senza allenatore


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La Roma sta creando il panico. Per me passano il turno.



no non credo, anche se pareggiano stasera poi a Madrid non vedranno boccia


----------



## BB7 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Il Real pressa a caso, se la Roma riesce a tenere palla può fare bene


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> no non credo, anche se pareggiano stasera poi a Madrid non vedranno boccia



Sono 30 anni che il Real non passa contro una italiana negli scontri ad eliminazione.. ovviamente la Roma terminerà questo record.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> no non credo, anche se pareggiano stasera poi a Madrid non vedranno boccia



Sì, infatti devono tassativamente vincere e sperare nel miracolo al ritorno.

COmunque mi aspettavo un real migliore, sembra quello di Benitez.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono 30 anni che il Real non passa contro una italiana negli scontri ad eliminazione.. ovviamente la Roma terminerà questo record.



Statistica curiosa che sicuramente li condizionerà psicologicamente finché non mettono il risultato al sicuro


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Adesso la roma è in riserva.


----------



## BB7 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Che bravo Manolas


----------



## kolao95 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Il Real a sinistra potrebbe fare ciò che vuole a sinistra: Salah non rientra mai perché resta alto per il contropiede; Pjanic e Florenzi non sempre scalano coi tempi giusti.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

che cosa ha provato Marcelo


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

che asino el shaarawy


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2016)

El shaatawy il solito comunque.. sempre a sbattare contro gli avversari


----------



## kolao95 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Vainqueur disastroso.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

La Roma giustamente ha deciso di giocare con 0 punte, perché se ci fosse Dzeko sarebbero -1 punte


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

non tira mai questo qui


----------



## kolao95 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Madonna Varane, che recupero..


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2016)

Sto el sharawi scarissimo


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Febbraio 2016)

Primo tempo e vedo male anzi malissimo questo Real di Zidane, non hanno gioco solo individualita.. lottando e senza errori la Roma se la puo fare.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque la Roma ogni tanto si trova costretta a sparacchiare in avanti a caso e in queste occasioni sarebbe stato ottimo avere Dzeko che tiene il pallone e apre spazi per i due esterni. Non capisco molto la scelta di Spalletti di lasciarlo fuori con questo piano di gara.


----------



## BB7 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Arbitro e guardalinee incapaci


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2016)

madonna sto El sharawy


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

se ciao e quando segna questo


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2016)

Gran gol di Cristina

1-0


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

grande goal, un'azione più o meno come quella di elsha


----------



## diavolo (17 Febbraio 2016)

Che gol cr7


----------



## kolao95 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Che gol!


----------



## BB7 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Bel gol anche se con una deviazione


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2016)

Grande gol di Ronaldo anche se immeritato il vantaggio.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

comunque tiro deviato, fosse stato contro i gobbi dopo la deviazione il tiro di cristina andava al terzo anello


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2016)

Ora vado a scomettere sul 1-7


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2016)

Gol dedicato a tutti quelli che dicono che fa solo gol facili.
Rosicate di meno ahah


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Ma quanto è forte Kroos ?


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2016)

Ma quanto odio i portieri in calza maglia


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

esce el shaarawy entra un difensore del real


----------



## kolao95 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Noooo!! Salah..


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2016)

Speriamo che la Roma non raggiunga il terzo posto.


----------



## BB7 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Manolas merita una big


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2016)

Cmq la Roma ha paura di vincere, ha buttato una quintalata di bellissime occasioni per segnare.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

ma gli esterni della roma perché vogliono entrare palla a piede in porta?? mah


----------



## kolao95 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Varane, mamma mia!


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

non tirano mai


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2016)

Ma quante palle hanno sprecato??


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

oh finalmente un tiro


----------



## kolao95 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Vanqueur fuori di niente! Meritano il pari.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

che asino cristiano haha


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

OT pensate se il wolfcoso ai quarti pesca la vincente di benfica zenit


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

finita. entra de rossi.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2016)

Ancora con sto de rossi


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

hahahahahahahaha dzeko


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2016)

Niente sti cessi non segnano


----------



## BB7 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Arbitro ridicolo come temevo


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

mamma mia che asini


----------



## kolao95 (17 Febbraio 2016)

No!!! Salah sbaglia il controllo..


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

eccolo lì... gran gol di jesè


----------



## Torros (17 Febbraio 2016)

arbitraggio scandaloso pro Ladrid


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2016)

E 2 Jese


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2016)

Ma sto portiere dove lo hanno raccatato


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2016)

2-0 Real Madrid

Questa partita rispecchia al 200% la carriera di Spalletti.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2016)

Che squadra ridicola non deve più andare in cl..


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Febbraio 2016)

E ciaone Roma


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2016)

salah è più odioso di el shaarawy


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Febbraio 2016)

Niente la solita rometta


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2016)

30 anni che le italiane prendono a piallate il real, persino il Torino.. sta Roma è davvero incredibile riesce a porre fine a qualsiasi record, al contrario.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> 2-0 Real Madrid
> 
> Questa partita rispecchia al 200% la carriera di Spalletti.



Non ha colpe Spalletti se i suoi giocatori offensivi sono ubriachi.
Avranno avuto 10 occasioni limpide, e hanno sempre sbagliato la fase finale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Febbraio 2016)

Ciao Roma.
Team arbitrale da oratorio,comunque...


----------



## Torros (17 Febbraio 2016)

brutta partita, livelli mediocri.


----------



## Kaw (17 Febbraio 2016)

Non ho visto nulla, leggo di un rigore negato alla Roma e in generale uno scarso arbitraggio, come spesso capita in Europa, e di una Roma che nel primo tempo ha giocato pure meglio.
Peccato, ma uno 0-2 al Bernabeu non lo recuperi...


----------



## Aragorn (17 Febbraio 2016)

Risultato decisamente troppo severo. Se non altro si son tolti il dente già stasera, si sapeva che le possibilità di qualificarsi erano poche.


----------



## Tobi (17 Febbraio 2016)

Il Real di Zidane al momento è poca cosa, magari l'anno prossimo con un pò di esperienza in piu potrà fare meglio, ma credetemi, questa sera, noi contro questo Madrid non avremmo perso


----------



## Heaven (17 Febbraio 2016)

Al real è andata bene con la Roma, che è stata pure sfortunata. Se beccava per esempio una Juve era fuori


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Febbraio 2016)

Ho visto le azioni, Digne sul 2-0 mi deve spiegare, perchè lascia andare indisturbato Jesè, che poi segna.
Comunque su El Shaarawy non è rigore, mentre su Florenzi secondo me lo era di sicuro, poi avremmo perso lo stesso, però un pò di speranza in più per oggi, era meglio


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Febbraio 2016)

Arbitraggio osceno. Comunque il Real non mi piace come gioca, si salva perché ha giocatori mostruosamente forti. La roma mi dispiace ma ancora non era pronta psicologicamente, fisicamente e tatticamente per questa partita.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ho visto le azioni, Digne sul 2-0 mi deve spiegare, perchè lascia andare indisturbato Jesè, che poi segna.
> Comunque su El Shaarawy non è rigore, mentre su Florenzi secondo me lo era di sicuro, poi avremmo perso lo stesso, però un pò di speranza in più per oggi, era meglio



ecco, mi ricordo quando quest'estate dissi che Digne è interessante ma ancora niente di eclatante e molti lo esaltavano. E' stato disastroso nell'occasione del gol di Jesè. Ma cosa voleva fare?


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Arbitraggio osceno. Comunque il Real non mi piace come gioca, si salva perché ha giocatori mostruosamente forti. La roma mi dispiace ma ancora non era pronta psicologicamente, fisicamente e tatticamente per questa partita.



Io sono giunto alla conclusione che il 3º posto deve andare al Milan, voi in Champions siete molto più preparati, e noi in Europa League a farci un po le ossa


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ecco, mi ricordo quando quest'estate dissi che Digne è interessante ma ancora niente di eclatante e molti lo esaltavano. E' stato disastroso nell'occasione del gol di Jesè. Ma cosa voleva fare?



Io pure lo esaltavoa dire il vero, e secondo me può diventare bravo sul serio, però non è mai stato un fenomeno in attacco , in difesa ogni tanto fa partita molto buone, a certe disastrose,( oggi fino allo 0-2 non stava facendo male, ma questo errore pesa troppo)


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io sono giunto alla conclusione che il 3º posto deve andare al Milan, voi in Champions siete molto più preparati, e noi in Europa League a farci un po le ossa



Mah...se ci andassimo noi non è che cambierebbe di molto la cosa.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mah...se ci andassimo noi non è che cambierebbe di molto la cosa.



Voi siete più abituati, e sicuramente non fate le nostre figuraccie nei gironi( purtroppo il nostro ranking è penoso, dobbiamo migliorarlo nettamente, per dire voi nonostante 2 anni fuori dall'europa avete più punti di noi, infatti il prossimo anno se tornate in chanpions dai preliminari , siete 1º fascia nei play off , e 2º/3º fascia nel girone


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Stavolta non c'e stata la spazzata ad minkiam dal centrocampo a salvarli


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Febbraio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Stavolta non c'e stata la spazzata ad minkiam dal centrocampo a salvarli



Si può dire che almeno l'onore è salvo stavolta


----------



## kolao95 (17 Febbraio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Stavolta non c'e stata la spazzata ad minkiam dal centrocampo a salvarli



Spazzata quella di Florenzi?


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Febbraio 2016)

Giù il cappello, sti qua in campionato li vediamo col binocolo, che mister Spalletti


Ma come si può criticare la partita di El Shaarawy? Boh.


----------



## Tobi (18 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Giù il cappello, sti qua in campionato li vediamo col binocolo, che mister Spalletti



Ma giu il cappello cosa? Guarda che il Real di Zidane è penoso. Ha vinto solo per via di giocatori fortissimi ma come gioco 0. Noi stasera non avremmo perso contro questo Real.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Febbraio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma giu il cappello cosa? Guarda che il Real di Zidane è penoso. Ha vinto solo per via di giocatori fortissimi ma come gioco 0. Noi stasera non avremmo perso contro questo Real.



Convinto te...


----------



## juventino (18 Febbraio 2016)

La Roma ha fatto una buona partita e il risultato più giusto sarebbe stato il pari. Ma i gol divorati in Champions li paghi carissimo. Per quel che riguarda il Real è davvero pietoso confrontato con Barça e Bayern, per me non sono assolutamente superiori a City o PSG.


----------



## Torros (18 Febbraio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Roma ha fatto una buona partita e il risultato più giusto sarebbe stato il pari. Ma i gol divorati in Champions li paghi carissimo. Per quel che riguarda il Real è davvero pietoso confrontato con Barça e Bayern, per me non sono assolutamente superiori a City o PSG.



il City fa ridere


----------



## Serginho (18 Febbraio 2016)

Hanno giocato bene e hanno perso, al ritorno prevedo la goleada


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Febbraio 2016)

Si può discutere di tutto. ma quando non fischi certi rigori in un ottavo di champions, non puoi pensare che alla malafede. Come se il Real avesse bisogno di certi aiutini


----------



## prebozzio (18 Febbraio 2016)

Real veramente poca roba... li vedo dietro anche a PSG e Juve, oltre che a Barcellona e Bayern.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Febbraio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Real veramente poca roba... li vedo dietro anche a PSG e Juve, oltre che a Barcellona e Bayern.



una tra Juve e Bayern esce, quindi con un buon sorteggio arrivano tranquillamente tra le prime 4


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Febbraio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Si può discutere di tutto. ma quando non fischi certi rigori in un ottavo di champions, non puoi pensare che alla malafede. Come se il Real avesse bisogno di certi aiutini



ce ne era anche uno su cristiano a dire il vero, che era nettissimo, quello della roma forse era ancora più netto


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Febbraio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Real veramente poca roba... li vedo dietro anche a PSG e Juve, oltre che a Barcellona e Bayern.



quest'anno si, ma con una squadra che ha cosi tanti campioni dentro non si sa mai


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io sono giunto alla conclusione che il 3º posto deve andare al Milan, voi in Champions siete molto più preparati, e noi in Europa League a farci un po le ossa



molto più preparati qualche anno fa, ora siamo più o meno come voi se non peggio..


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> molto più preparati qualche anno fa, ora siamo più o meno come voi se non peggio..


Comunque proprio in serie a , apparte la Juve , le altre non sono adeguate per la Champions, o meglio arrivate agli ottavi già hanno fatto il loro


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Comunque proprio in serie a , apparte la Juve , le altre non sono adeguate per la Champions, o meglio arrivate agli ottavi già hanno fatto il loro



anche la juve stessa è da prime 8 ma non di più secondo me, è una squadra incompleta per la CL, nel campionato italiano è un rullo compressore


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche la juve stessa è da prime 8 ma non di più secondo me, è una squadra incompleta per la CL, nel campionato italiano è un rullo compressore



No per me la Juve di squadre è nettamente sfavorita solo sul Barcellona, sul Bayern ( tuttavia nella doppia sfida la vedo favorita la Juve, più che altro perchè il Bayern non ha più un difensore, tutti rotti), e alla pari col Real, Atletico e Pdg, poi tutte le altre sono più scarse della Juve per me, la Juve per me è una squadra da semifinale/finale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> No per me la Juve di squadre è nettamente sfavorita solo sul Barcellona, sul Bayern ( tuttavia nella doppia sfida la vedo favorita la Juve, più che altro perchè il Bayern non ha più un difensore, tutti rotti), e alla pari col Real, Atletico e Pdg, poi tutte le altre sono più scarse della Juve per me, la Juve per me è una squadra da semifinale/finale.



quindi è nelle prime 6 ma siamo la, se arriva in semifinale fa una grande cosa, se arriva ai quarti fa il suo, se esce agli ottavi fa male anche se gli è capitato il bayern


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quindi è nelle prime 6 ma siamo la, se arriva in semifinale fa una grande cosa, se arriva ai quarti fa il suo, se esce agli ottavi fa male anche se gli è capitato il bayern



.


----------

